# Lemon Sunshine



## euphio (Apr 18, 2013)

Started my first batch of Lemon Sunshine last night.
I am going by the recipe for the first batch before starting experimenting.
I will have to use fresh yeast though, not a starter.

One question: why the two day hold before putting the yeast in?


----------



## cmason1957 (Apr 18, 2013)

Most bottles of lemon juice have some Potassium Sorbate in it. The two days give it a chance to off-gas, settle out, go away, something. I have done it with waiting two days and waiting one day, both worked for me. If it is your first time making it, follow the directions. Even on the waiting days, I give it a good whisk/stir to help it out.


----------



## euphio (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks! I waited the 2 days and put the yeast in last night. Looking forward to fermentation starting!


----------



## euphio (Apr 22, 2013)

I put my yeast in 3 days ago, no sign of fermentation yet. The liquid is certainly warm enough. Should I give it another whip?


----------



## cmason1957 (Apr 22, 2013)

I pretty much stir every day, particularly with a skeeter pee type wine. I also make sure I have a really good yeast starter, before I put it into the must. I haven't had trouble with it starting, so I probably don't have much more to offer.


----------



## BernardSmith (Apr 22, 2013)

I wonder if a better strategy might be to slowly add the must to your yeast starter (doubling the quantity of the must added to the yeast with each addition and allowing the yeast to interact with the must for say 30 minutes or so before the next addition) rather than add your starter to the must. I think that this prevents the yeast from over-stressing and allows it to acclimatize to the (acidity and any preservatives in the) juice. I say this because the lemon juice may not be very hospitable to your yeast culture and may simply inhibit its reproduction whereas if you add the must to the yeast you are encouraging the yeast to reproduce and develop a large enough colony before it is hit with five or six gallons of must...


----------



## CBell (Apr 23, 2013)

Euphio, took my skeeter pee nearly a week to take off. What worked for me was raising temp from 60 to 74 (seems like you are already at a good tamp) and whip it every time you get a chance. When I had days off from work during primary I stirred every 4 hours.


----------



## euphio (Apr 23, 2013)

thanks folks.

I do have a heating belt on it so it's about 72 - 74°F.

I'll try to give it a few stirs here in the coming days to see if I can get it started. I didn't have a starter so just used regular yeast (EC-1118) and hydrated it with warm water for about 20 min before adding it.


----------

